
Facebook Scaled Back Voter Registration Kickoff - nolta
https://www.techtransparencyproject.org/articles/facebook-scaled-back-voter-registration-kickoff
======
MBCook
It should say something that one party is against voting. Sadly it doesn’t
seem to.

~~~
HumblyTossed
They're not against voting. They're against certain people voting.

~~~
metalliqaz
A few years ago I would have agreed with you, but now they really do seem to
be open to the idea of full dictatorship.

~~~
henriquez
You know who else literally was open to the idea of full dictatorship?

~~~
onemiketwelve
Bowser?

~~~
LolWolf
Ganondorf?

------
mensetmanusman
Damned if you do/don’t

------
0xy
>The initiative, however, immediately drew the ire of the Trump campaign,
which accused Facebook—without evidence—of secretly using the effort to help
Biden.

Evidence does exist, so this statement is baffling. As recently as June
content moderators on Facebook were covertly recorded bragging about being
politically biased. [1]

The same moderators explicitly claimed the company was "anti-Trump", and said
"I think [all of the moderators] do that [delete posts for political
reasons]".

Reading into the source (Campaign for Accountability), it's clear why they
neglected to mention the evidence -- because they are politically biased
themselves. [2]

[1]
[https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2020/06/23/facebook_...](https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2020/06/23/facebook_content_moderator_if_someones_wearing_maga_hat_im_going_to_delete_them_for_terrorism.html)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campaign_for_Accountability](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campaign_for_Accountability)

~~~
tehwebguy
> The same moderators explicitly claimed the company was "anti-Trump"

Well, they’re not. They have even carved out special exceptions to their
content policy _explicitly_ to prevent any punishment of Trump’s accounts even
when he violates the policy.

~~~
captainredbeard
To be fair, “anti-Trump” can mean (and probably means) bias against Trump
supporters, not his accounts.

------
kumarvvr
Isn't it the duty of the agency responsible for conducting elections that has
to do this?

FB should be ignored and media should not promote these articles. Sure, they
can help if they want, but the primary information source should be the nodal
election agency.

Americans have been brainwashed to view the government as some sort of an evil
lunatic preventing all of them from becoming billionaires. This is a dangerous
narrative and will ultimately lead the nation to dictatorship, as is already
happening.

~~~
daveFNbuck
So I shouldn't view the government as being some sort of evil lunatic, but it
is already becoming a dictatorship?

